

England crime map website - kul
http://www.police.uk/

======
JacobAldridge
We had a kid shot in front of our house a fortnight ago (he survived, four
arrested, we spent a few hours nursing coffees in McDonalds while forensics
closed the street). So the numbers from this site were never going to look
good for us!

1500 in the 'area'; only 3 on our street although that doesn't include the
aforementioned shooting (unless 'attempted murder' is not classified under
'anti-social behaviour').

~~~
timrobinson
'Violent crime'?

------
timrobinson
After being down all day yesterday, the site's now working for me.

Not much crime in my small part of south-east London, except for an ominous
'other crime' at the end of the street...

------
kul
I simply love the fact that there are moves towards opening up this data. And,
the site works remarkably well (ignoring the downtime after it launched).

